# Bushmills Whiskey Â£10 In Asda For St Patricks Day



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

saw this advertised, didn't believe it until I paid for ten bottles! they are 70cl

stock will go rapidily, so if you can reserve online i would do so

Please drink irresponsibly :cheers:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Ah, that's my poison!! I get them here for â‚¬13 a bottle :tongue2: :lol:


----------



## dowsing (Sep 21, 2006)

Great price, can't really go wrong with that.

Aldi also have an offer on for Clontarf Irish Whiskey for Â£15 which is pretty decent. I picked one up for myself and one for my Mum.










http://www.aldi.co.u...012-03-05-10-37

Â£11 cheaper than the whisky exchange and gets good reviews from Jim Murray:

http://www.thewhisky...com/P-2841.aspx

There's a review here: http://www.connosr.c...s-are-inferior/


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yeeuucchh! How to spoil perfectly good water in one easy step.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> Yeeuucchh! How to spoil perfectly good water in one easy step.


Water?? Which water?? I don't even get people who drink their whiskey with ice in it!


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Kutusov said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Yeeuucchh! How to spoil perfectly good water in one easy step.
> ...


Scotch whisky is meant to be drunk with a splash of water (preferably the same water that goes into the making of), it's supposed to release the aroma of the whisky to further the enjoyment in the nose.

All a load of tosh if you ask me.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

tall_tim said:


> to further the enjoyment in the nose.


There's the problem right there with whoever wrote that... you drink it with your mouth, the nose has nothing to do with that :lol: :lol:

Anyway, nothing wrong with the regular Bushmills, beats Jameson hands down (used to good a few years back, now it's all the same, just like Coca Cola). But for not much extra money, you also have the Black Bush which is incredible value for money! Very hard to get around here though...


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

If you sometimes wonder why the shelves get cleared so quickly with these offers its usually because every bar, hotel and club owner that isnt tied to a brewery is down there filling transit vans with as much as they can carry. My brother was manager of a fairly large hotel, he had a number of contacts in the local supermarkets that would give him the heads up on up coming offers. He would along with as many free staff as was available head down with the hotel minibus and clear the shelves. If the offer was limited to x amount of bottles per person they would just keep going to different fills until someone collared them.

Think say Smirnoff at a tenner a bottle and in his bar he was knocking it out at a fiver for a double plus two and a half quid for a tin of red bull that he was buying wholesale for buttons. Nice work if you can get it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

The people I know that manage bars around here have special accounts with the guys that supply the supermarkets. The bar that I usually go to charge â‚¬6 for a Bushmills and I know that's almost the price they pay for a bottle (â‚¬7 orâ‚¬ 8). But hey, they barely manage to stay open, with all the taxes, licenses, staff, electricity bills and all that. Plus, as a regular, each whiskey they serve me is almost a filled to the brim flat bottom glass with no ice or water. So 3 of those is more than half a bottle and the bartender girls are usually pretty nice around there









Oh, and it's one of the rare ones where you can actually smoke!

This video clip was shot there, although it now looks a bit different.


----------

